# Looking for some review on the Futurewood Composite Decking material?



## benkyesher (Jan 8, 2013)

I am looking for the composite decking material. It's something that I have to use into my the house. Recently I have heard regarding the Futurewood.com.au.

I hope something I would get worth information about the site. Have anybody used material from these website?


Looking forward. I am looking for cost-effective products which are good in quality.


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 8, 2013)

My brother in law who is a licensed contractor is not impressed with the stuff. Says it sags after awhile. Thats all I know.
I was going to use it, but after what he said I decided not to bother with it.


----------

